# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Lucid Dreaming Isochronic Tones THEY WORK!!!!!  First Hand Account

## Amberwolf

Recently after much researching and waffling over whether I should spen 30 bucks and get the LD Iso tones from the Unexplainable Store (the most popular and high quality maker of Iso tones out there) I finally got it using Christmas money  :smiley:  Before investing in the real deal i sampeled free tones online with little to no results. My VERY FIRST NIGHT using my new CD from them i had two lucid dreams many false awakenings that led into them. One of my goals was to fly in an LD but I have always failed....epicly. TTonight under the light of a full moon I made. (using dream contrl techniques)  I flew all around my neighbor hood it was beautiful. Long story short I believe all of us struggling newbie Lucid dreamers out there can get a huge boost from this. If you were unsure about them invest in the READL THING. Unexplainable store. I have a hrad time having LD I think we all deserve a first hand account of them. And let me tell you they work. Im so satisfied, Just wanted to help out and tell others about them

----------


## whiterain

cool ive had some success but not sure how much of it was the tones effect

dont pay for them though. i would have thought the free ones available everywhere are just as good

Iso-tones.com - Isochronic Tones

----------


## miggsy

i think you'll find it was the placibo effect you experienced.You wanted these tones to work so much that you had a lucid dream and you believe it was the tones.You'll probably see them stop working  after a few times.

----------


## Amberwolf

> cool ive had some success but not sure how much of it was the tones effect
> 
> dont pay for them though. i would have thought the free ones available everywhere are just as good
> 
> Iso-tones.com - Isochronic Tones



That was the first thing I tried. I waited a long time about half a year actually before giving in and buying them. Its odd you suggested that exact website lol but no i never had much sucess with those,  I had varied kindof odd dreams fromt hem but these efects were immidiate and vivid. Its just a little thing you might wanna check out because ive done both and Iso-tones definitely didnt geiv me as good as results as these

----------


## Amberwolf

> i think you'll find it was the placibo effect you experienced.You wanted these tones to work so much that you had a lucid dream and you believe it was the tones.You'll probably see them stop working  after a few times.



Yeah i though about that. Hopefully not '^.^ BUt i really don't think it is. BEcause as i said in the other reply i tried Iso tones and had very little results and tried this and had immidiate vivd results. And yeah that still doesnt rule out the placebo effect but Im confident in my results. Ill keep it posted hopefully the results are consistant

----------


## mcwillis

It would helpful if you could describe your exact use of the cd.  For example:

1: Did you use before bed at night?
2: Did you use headphones or speakers?
3: Did you use with WBTB?
4: How long does the CD last for?
5: Did you put the CD on loop?
6: Please tell us everything you did, thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Amberwolf

> It would helpful if you could describe your exact use of the cd.  For example:
> 
> 1: Did you use before bed at night?
> 2: Did you use headphones or speakers?
> 3: Did you use with WBTB?
> 4: How long does the CD last for?
> 5: Did you put the CD on loop?
> 6: Please tell us everything you did, thanks



Since they are isochronic tones headphones are not needed, plus i find them uncomfortable to sleep in so I didnt use them. The Cd lasts for fortyfive minutes and i didnt put it on loop although that is a good idea.  :smiley:  I listened to it on my radios speaker cd player when i went to bed normally and then i woke up around 3 did WBTB and listened to it again as i feel asleep and had my first vivid flying lucid dream.  It was great and i suggest everyone at least give it a try. Glad I could help a little

----------


## whiterain

well if you had been trying before with little success then id say that sounds like testament to the tones affectiveness. cheers may give these another go, although they can start to get annoying sometimes, the ones with birdsong and things over them sound nice anyway

----------


## Amberwolf

> well if you had been trying before with little success then id say that sounds like testament to the tones affectiveness. cheers may give these another go, although they can start to get annoying sometimes, the ones with birdsong and things over them sound nice anyway



Yeah i always hated some of the ones i just found online. They had really annoying sounds. These ones are a lot more pleasent. You can only here the droning of the isochronic tone in the background its covered with a really soothing kind of pan flute sound waves and breezes and stuff all combinied its strange but it gets rid of how annoying some tones can be '^^

----------


## brian

This morning, I did WBTB and used the 40-min isochronic tone on that free page.  It was like nothing I've ever experienced in a dream before.  Complete and utter control of everything.  I was aware that it was I, my own mind, that was constructing everything around me down to the smallest detail.  It was like creating a virtual reality program just by thinking. I never got too excited, so it lasted very very long.  

I recommend these tones to anyone!  Thanks for the link!

----------


## JesterKK

could you update this thread every now and then and confirm whether the results you have with the iso tones are consistent? thanks.

----------


## whiterain

> This morning, I did WBTB and used the 40-min isochronic tone on that free page.  It was like nothing I've ever experienced in a dream before.  Complete and utter control of everything.  I was aware that it was I, my own mind, that was constructing everything around me down to the smallest detail.  It was like creating a virtual reality program just by thinking. I never got too excited, so it lasted very very long.  
> 
> I recommend these tones to anyone!  Thanks for the link!



awesome you have made my night. will report back on these tones soon

----------


## faceonmars

Our ears never really 'go to sleep' and; although the thought is slightly morbid, are the last sense to die when we begin our spiritual journey. If they did turn off during sleep how would we ever wake up for the alarm in the AM (or a fire alarm at night) Using tones, nature sounds, or even the sound of a blowing fan can keep us slightly aware and more inclined to LD.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Clairvoyance

> cool ive had some success but not sure how much of it was the tones effect
> 
> dont pay for them though. i would have thought the free ones available everywhere are just as good
> 
> Iso-tones.com - Isochronic Tones



I'll give that a try, I really like the first Lucid dreaming one in there. The seagull sound in the background is very relaxing and should, at the very least, help me fall asleep faster even if I don't get any lucids.

Thanks for pointing this out!

----------


## whiterain

the best tone i ever used was a nasa recording of the sun for a year, and then sped up so the human ear can hear it. it sounds like a kind of slow, soft, humming heartbeat and you can just play it in the bakground and its completely unobtrusive

[torrent link removed]

----------


## stprue

Sounds very cool I will have to try some of the freebe sounds on my ipod before bed.

----------


## stprue

> cool ive had some success but not sure how much of it was the tones effect
> 
> dont pay for them though. i would have thought the free ones available everywhere are just as good
> 
> Iso-tones.com - Isochronic Tones



I just downloaded the LD original and a few others I will report back if I get results.

----------


## Codename

Hey on the website it says "should not be used by people under 18" 

is this true? im 14

----------


## whiterain

> Hey on the website it says "should not be used by people under 18" 
> 
> is this true? im 14



depends what your mental age is really  :wink2: . over use of anything can be dangerous, and i have heard reports of people who use these things repeatedly, for long periods, having strange episodes so be warned. they never seemed strong enough to me to really be that damaging but there is risk in everything i suppose

----------


## Codename

> depends what your mental age is really . over use of anything can be dangerous, and i have heard reports of people who use these things repeatedly, for long periods, having strange episodes so be warned. they never seemed strong enough to me to really be that damaging but there is risk in everything i suppose




ok thank you and btw i downloaded the "astral projection" tone off that free website, gonna try it tonight b4 bed, how it works!

----------


## LucidTeammate

Going to sleep in an hour, will try a WBTB with the "Lucid Spike" Isochronic tone. Will report back at around 3pm EST. Although I have had only 3 lucid dreams, I hope it works ^^

----------


## Clairvoyance

I listened to Lucid Dreaming Original MP3 from "Iso-tones.com - Isochronic Tones" and have a few things to report for those who might find some use in them.

1. I found it really hard to go to sleep at first. The MP3 file was on loop and repeated at least 3 times before I went to sleep. I think the file is 20-30 mins long, so it took me around 60-90 mins to fall asleep.

2. I had two long and vivid dreams, neither were lucid. I don't know if these dreams were longer than my usuals, because my opinion of them may be biased because of a placibo effect. So, to me they seemed much longer than my normal dreams.

3. I woke up at least once in the middle of the night, and didn't find it hart to fall back asleep even though the file was still playing.

4. I did not use headphones. The music was lound enough for me to hear, but I probably wouldn't have been able to hear it if I got up and took a few steps away from my bed.

Hope this helps.

----------


## brian

> .......
> 4. I did not use headphones. The music was lound enough for me to hear, but I probably wouldn't have been able to hear it if I got up and took a few steps away from my bed.
> .......



Really?  After a few experiments with the "Lucid Spike" track, I find that much of the experience lays in the bassy undertones, the low frequencies.  If you can't hear it if you step away from your bed, I feel they you may be missing out on this aspect of the audio file.  What kind of speaker setup do you have for listening?

----------


## Clairvoyance

> Really?  After a few experiments with the "Lucid Spike" track, I find that much of the experience lays in the bassy undertones, the low frequencies.  If you can't hear it if you step away from your bed, I feel they you may be missing out on this aspect of the audio file.  What kind of speaker setup do you have for listening?



I've got my PsP right next to my bed. I can hear the sound cleary from any side of my bed. In fact, I considered turning it down since it started to bother me after the first 2 repeats. Tried it again last night, same volume, nothing new happened.

I may try turning the volume up, but I really don't expect it to create anything. I mean, it could make a huge change, but I don't think it'll be enough to give me a lucid dream,

----------


## stprue

I tried last night but nothing happened.  I was very relaxed as I coupled the track with deep breathing exercises.  I only listened to it for 30min.  I will do this for the rest of the week and then the weekend.  If something happens I'll report it!

----------


## brian

I see.  Well, it may just be my audiophile-snobbery, but I highly suggest you play it on something with a real subwoofer.

----------


## Hussain

*Hi. I just downloaded the isochronic tone from unexplainable. Its 45minutes long.How long do you have to listen to tones ? What if i were to listen to it for only 10 minutes before going to sleep ? Are these tones to be listened to the full to have the effect or is it okay if only 10-20 minutes of it were listened to ?*

----------


## Shadowmilo

> Hi. I just downloaded the isochronic tone from unexplainable. Its 45minutes long.How long do you have to listen to tones ? What if i were to listen to it for only 10 minutes before going to sleep ? Are these tones to be listened to the full to have the effect or is it okay if only 10-20 minutes of it were listened to ?



No, the entire thing. Its not hard, if you plan on going to bed at 10:30, sit down and relax and play it at 9:45.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

> Hi. I just downloaded the isochronic tone from unexplainable. Its 45minutes long.How long do you have to listen to tones ? What if i were to listen to it for only 10 minutes before going to sleep ? Are these tones to be listened to the full to have the effect or is it okay if only 10-20 minutes of it were listened to ?



Here is an excellent guide on how to use it.

The Lucid Dreaming MP3 Review - Learn to Lucid Dream On Demand

----------


## LSDreamer

I bought this the first night i read about lucid dreaming around 2 weeks ago. I will tell you it changes your conciousness for sure.  If anyone went to bonnaroo last year there was a tent called Brainquility. It was basically the same feeling, it throws you into a very relaxed and receptive state. At least for me, and really lets your mind relax.  The tones you listen to keep your brain going, well your body really drops out. 

Thing I am wondering though, Is should I listen to it as I meditate and start to WILD, or should I listen to it, then take my headphones off and start the process.  My nap time is coming up in about an hour and a half and would like to know the preferred methods.  Would be nice to get a repsonse by then  :smiley:

----------


## brian

I would suggest using the tones as you try to WILD.  But I'm no expert, nor have I ever fully WILD'd.

Glad to know you're getting some use out of these, it's a great resource.

----------


## Hussain

*How many people have had a lucid dream using the Lucid dream mp3 (isotone)? I have listened to it before going to sleep (5 times at consecutive nights) but no lucidity. Although the first time i listened, my dreams were a bit lengthy and memorable. Perhaps a placebo effect. I am not sure.*

----------


## mcwillis

> How many people have had a lucid dream using the Lucid dream mp3 (isotone)? I have listened to it before going to sleep (5 times at consecutive nights) but no lucidity. Although the first time i listened, my dreams were a bit lengthy and memorable. Perhaps a placebo effect. I am not sure.



From lookig at unexplainable.com website I won't buy their product as I am assuming that this doesn't come with instructions and background research information as to why it will work.  If that is the case then I would see it as being a complete waste of money purchasing it.  With regards to the isotone.com website the one that seems the most plausable is the track that is incorporated with WBTB and is silent whilst you fall asleep and then starts to play once you are asleep.  As you will quickly enter a REM period and a possible dream then when the track begins playing if there is a spike somewhere to bring you to near waking consciousness it may induce lucidity.

----------


## whiterain

> From lookig at unexplainable.com website I won't buy their product as I am assuming that this doesn't come with instructions and background research information as to why it will work.  If that is the case then I would see it as being a complete waste of money purchasing it.  With regards to the isotone.com website the one that seems the most plausable is the track that is incorporated with WBTB and is silent whilst you fall asleep and then starts to play once you are asleep.  As you will quickly enter a REM period and a possible dream then when the track begins playing if there is a spike somewhere to bring you to near waking consciousness it may induce lucidity.



yeah the lucid spike one. i think you make a very good point. i like the ones with seagulls and birdsong over them. i put one on the other day and dreamed i was sat on a dock fishing. no lucid but who cares  :wink2:  i think just any gentle sounds playing in the background can be very helpful. these tones that are just flat and do not change at all will not be as helpful if you ask me. i have noticed that when i am falling asleep, having some gently changing sounds in the background can really remind you to keep your awareness while you hang on the edge of the dream. birds or just people talking are quite good for me. falling asleep in a public place can also be good for this. ive had some crazy dreams on trains or falling asleep at the end of parties etc. i really should get round to recording my own. ill try and remember to post them here if they are any good. i think a combination of tones, nature sounds and occasional mantra type vocal prompts would be as close to perfect as i can imagine


someone just posted this link to a background sound generator. nature sounds, chimes, streams etc. may be helpful to some people.

http://biblprog.org.ua/en/aire_freshener/

----------


## brian

Good points, to the both of you.  I like Lucid Spike too, and "Mental Performance."  I've tested a few and enjoyed them, though may be a placebo.  But like you said, it's still soothing.

I was wondering if my habit of sleeping with the fan on affects the use of "lucid spike?"
But like you said, no real scientific work going on with this, so who knows...

----------


## Blacklight

I tried listening to this before going to sleep and had the weirdest night in a long time. I had 3 lucids which were incredibly vivid but I had no control whatsoever and 3 lucids which were incredibly foggy but I could do whatever I want.

----------


## Solarflare

WOOOW........ I should try the free ones soon

Placebo or not IDGAF i need my lucid dreams >.>

----------


## urbanmilitia

tryed the lucid spike this morning had a lucid dild ,first in 2 weeks

----------


## mattbrox

I'm going try the free one with WILD tonight. I'll try to post the results tomorrow when I get home.

----------


## backslashed

I bought the track from the unexplainable store last December and till now I can't have any lucid dream. My dream recall and vividness weren't affected at all every time I listen to the track before going to sleep. Do I need to listen to the whole track from beginning to end? I tend to fall asleep at the 10 minute mark... I really need help on this one, I felt like I burnt my 30 dollars away.

----------


## Solarflare

Okays now I am currently trying the Creativity ones on the free website cause i wrote an assignment and everybody hated it....... and then i lost it >.>


So i need some creativity going on here <.<

----------


## mcwillis

> I bought the track from the unexplainable store last December and till now I can't have any lucid dream. My dream recall and vividness weren't affected at all every time I listen to the track before going to sleep. Do I need to listen to the whole track from beginning to end? I tend to fall asleep at the 10 minute mark... I really need help on this one, I felt like I burnt my 30 dollars away.



Exactly the reason I haven't purchased it as from a scientific point of view it shouldn't work and the background info on their website is incredibly poor.

----------


## mcwillis

> tryed the lucid spike this morning had a lucid dild ,first in 2 weeks



This doesn't surprise me as this is the only audio track discussed on this thread that seems to be the most plausable to induce a lucid.  I haven't listened to it but I would love to hook up an audio output to an oscilloscope to see what frequencies are being used.

----------


## Solarflare

Now i got a good story idea  :tongue2: 

once again.... placibo or not IDGAF it worked  :tongue2:

----------


## mattbrox

Well I tried it for the first time last night with WBTB. It worked very well and I had a fairly long lucid dream. I'll be trying it again tonight  :smiley: 

P.S
I was using the free one from Iso-tones.com - Isochronic Tones

----------


## joyrider

> I bought the track from the unexplainable store last December and till now I can't have any lucid dream. My dream recall and vividness weren't affected at all every time I listen to the track before going to sleep. Do I need to listen to the whole track from beginning to end? I tend to fall asleep at the 10 minute mark... I really need help on this one, I felt like I burnt my 30 dollars away.



Have you tried it with the WBTB (Wake Back-To-Bed) technique. If you have been listening to it just before initially going to sleep, you have been doing it WRONG since December.  It is best to wake up about 5-6 hours after initially going to sleep and THEN listening to that track. Your chances of having a lucid dream should be exponentially greater by following that method, due to the sleep cycle.

----------


## WanderingMind

Chalk up another 3 WBTB lucids for me. Had some short but vivid lucids this morning with my usual 5-6, up, and back to sleep.

----------


## backslashed

Joyrider thanks for your input, I have tried it more than 5 times with wbtb but no LDs. i will try it again tonight because it has been a month since i stopped listening to it.

----------


## joyrider

If that still does not work for you backslashed, I would take a look at the post "How to Have an Instant WILD" under Attaining Lucidity-->Wake Induced Lucid Dreams on the forum.  I have started reading this book and I feel that although this is a naturally induced LD, you can still make it more likely after learning the method than any audio tone or device can.  I hope this helps bud.

----------


## TuSaint

Its encouraging to see some of you having success with the free tones. I am going to bed in about ten minutes, so I hope it works.

----------


## onyxfyre

I have that track!
but it doesnt work for me!
I think its a placebo. Im 14 and heres what I tried:
I tried looping with mp3 player and fell asleep with it on
I listened to it before bed then went to bed
I woke up 6 hours later, listened to it, and went back to bed
and same as above only looped it and fell asleep. 

It just never worked for me! I wasted 60 bucks on the package. Can you explain how you got it to work?

----------


## HeritageDreamer

Last night I downloaded all the lucid dreaming mp3s from the Iso-tones.com - Isochronic Tones website. I used the WBTB method as suggested on the website. When I fell back asleep I continued a dream that I had earlier in the evening. It was a zombie dream. I did become lucid. I was aware that I was dreaming and I gained a little bit of control over my decisions. This is the most lucid I have been since I have started trying to attain lucidity in the beginning of February.

----------


## Mrsf0011

i think if you convinve your mind on anythign you can do it weather if it is beats, or thoughts, or flashing lights.  just like how some doctors give fake pills and medicine to patients and it works as the patient is led to believe hes taking some miricle drug and becomes convinced hell get better and your body will do the rest

----------


## Binsk

I just think I will throw this out there, since this topic seems really popular. My sis is well on her way to becoming a speech therapist (5 years and counting) and therefore had to learn a lot about the ear and such as well. A while ago she had informed me that leaving earphones in your ears with constant sound playing while you were asleep is extremely bad for your hearing. 

Just thought I would give you all a heads up.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

Well I finally got the 45 minute entrainment track from The Unexplainable Store. I'll report back soon with results.

----------


## Reclypso

Ima try this tonight, if the sun sounds loads fast enough... It says 4 hours if it doesn't speed up i'll use a different one. Thankss

Ed: Got like half of it so ima put it on repeat, i listened to it and it's crazy....

Edit morning: I didn't have a lucid dream because I turned the sounds off, it was literally driving me crazy. But there were DEFINITELY results, I had so many dreams last night. Atleast 10 dreams that I woke up from, so I would say it does work. I didn't expect anything from these so I'm quite pleased  :smiley:

----------


## Matt123

Awesome, I was considering buying a track. Thank you for your post  :smiley: 

Though honestly I am much more interested in Astral Projection than Lucid Dreaming but I do realize that to AP you would probably need to be good at LDing.

Do you think I should purchase the Astral Projection track or Lucid Dreaming? I believe they use the the same Theta/Delta though I do not know.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

I have attempted to WILD early in the morning twice with the 45 min isochronic mp3. Both didn't result in a WILD for me (I have a lot of trouble with that technique). But after I listened to it one morning I had a long DILD which it may have induced. I can definitely tell how it brings you to a medatative state, I think using it is the afternoon for a nap would be a great idea,  I am going to try that next.

----------


## yondaime109

It seems Binaural beats work whenever it's combined with relaxing music.

----------


## isthisit

This sounds interesting, can anyone tell me;

Do you listen to these as you're falling to sleep, or during the day, or as you are sleeping and all night long?

Can I listen to them in my earphones, should I turn it off at any point?

Anything else you must do for them to work? Mantras, etc?

Thanks!!

----------


## yondaime109

just raised my hopes and shot them down... PEEEEWWW

----------


## erikahoney

If you use the isochronic tones every night to induce lucid dreams, is it possible to become dependent on them? What I mean is that if you're having consistent lucid dreams and you try to lucid dream without them,  would you succeed even though you're trying a new method without the isochronic tones?

----------


## IsochronicBeats

> If you use the isochronic tones every night to induce lucid dreams, is it possible to become dependent on them? What I mean is that if you're having consistent lucid dreams and you try to lucid dream without them,  would you succeed even though you're trying a new method without the isochronic tones?



Well, the good thing is that over time, your brain adjusts to doing something repetitively, so you would likely be able to achieve lucid dreams without the tones, but honestly, I would continue to use the isochronic tones just for the benefits of keeping your emotional state stable during a lucid dream. I've noticed a big decrease in my anxiety levels and stress during the dreams when I'm using isochronic tones.

----------


## FateTrader

Which isotones you use?

----------


## IsochronicBeats

> cool ive had some success but not sure how much of it was the tones effect
> 
> dont pay for them though. i would have thought the free ones available everywhere are just as good
> 
> Iso-tones.com - Isochronic Tones



You might think so, but I've found it's not really the case. The creation of a genuine isochronic tone, or even binaural beat, requires more than just knowing a few frequencies and downloading the Gnaural program and flicking a few sliders. I tried the free ones on youtube and the website you linked, and when they did work, the effect was nothing like what I got from buying ones from a legitimate  company that had a research department with real scientists and sound engineers working there who understood the technology and how to apply it.

I haven't tried any from the Unexplainable Store yet, but I've used ones from Meditation Power, Transparent Corp., and the Monroe Institute, and they're all hands down far better than any of the free ones you can get. You really are going to get what you pay for in most cases.

----------

